# What goes with grilled chicken teriyaki!!!



## blackknight81 (Oct 13, 2005)

I am cooking dinner for my family tonight and have no idea what goes with grilled chicken teriyaki. Somebody please help!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Rice with pineapple chunks and a salad. (Boy how unadventuous of me, tasty though) I am now in the "I have things to do so I'm making hot dogs for dinner" mode. So Teriyaki chix and rice sounds good.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Chrose beat me to it! Rice is perfect -- and if you have brown rice, even better! Just about any green, leafy vegetable, given a quick saute; or cabbage family -- broccoli, bok choy, even plain old green or white cabbage, sliced thin -- is good, too, stir-fried. If you're like me, and don't always have a nice veg (can't get to the market often enough), you can even just slice celery and carrots on the bias and stir-fry them with a little sliced onion or scallion and chopped garlic.


----------



## toddlove8845 (Jul 29, 2005)

I personlay like the hawaiian plate lunches.

teriyaki chicken
macaroni salad 
steamed white rice
pasta salad
cha shu (bbq chinise pork)
porchegese sauge 
fried rice


----------

